# A Letter to my girlfriend. (What would you say to your special someone?)



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

If I could say one thing to my girlfriend it would be that she brightens up my life each and everyday just by being in it, she means the world to me and that these words can't express just how much she means to me. I would tell her that she's my best friend, my anchor and that I can't imagine my life without her, I would thank her for everyday she is in my life. She has has my love, my trust and my heart. 

These are just words what I truly feel for her is in the love that I feel for her inside, I am not one of those guys you'd say has luck, I'm not a traditionally handsome guy, I don't have an adventurous life, drive fast cars, go out to great restaurants or have expensive taste but you know what I am lucky, lucky to have a girlfriend who knows me better then anyone in this world even the two people that raised me.

I have let her know things about me that I could never tell another living soul. 
To me she's not just my girlfriend not just my best friend she's everything. If you could tell someone special, it doesn't have to be a girlfriend it could be your parents, a brother or sister how you feel about them, what they mean to you what would you say?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Why don't you just actually give her a letter?


----------

